# [Soft]retirer fond gris du dock



## soukouss (14 Septembre 2005)

Coucou,

SVP, comment je retire le fond gris du dock ?? afin que les icones semblent flotter sur le bureau.
Merci d'avance, et bonne soirée à tous.
Soukouss


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2005)

soukouss a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> 
> SVP, comment je retire le fond gris du dock ?? afin que les icones semblent flotter sur le bureau.
> Merci d'avance, et bonne soirée à tous.
> Soukouss



TransparentDock


----------



## Zyrol (7 Novembre 2005)

Ou bien clearDock
http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/cleardock/

Qui a le merite d'être gratuit.


----------

